# Sunday Funday 8/28



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Put in at 17th this morning around 6am. Paddled around to green shores and met up with Robin. After a few Big Ugly sightings and no hits I saw the look of defeat in Robins eyes.... And I had to break in my new rod and reel setup. " let's go to the hump " I suggested and with hope in his eyes Robin agreed. As we make our way to the hump Robin hooks into a few lady fish, I knew the ladies loved him... And as we make it to marker 90 I decide to hug the bridge and start fishing. Before I could get a line in the water Robin is already hooked into what seemed to be a nice whatever it was. After a few minutes of what seemed to have been forever Robin pulls in a beautiful 29" Red. To Robins dismay and reluctancy he freed the big girl and off we go to the races. I distinctly remembered suggesting a bet to see who catches the big fish but that was before Robins 29". After Robins red it was up hill from there. We were in the middle of a Red Feeding Frenzy. I have never in my life seen with my own eyes so many Reds feeding in the same place. For the next 1.5 hrs Robin and myself hook and land a dozen Reds with at least half being slot. We kept 2 24" beauties and the biggest was my bull measuring in at 34". The entire time I fished 1/4oz jig white head with new penny gulp shrimp. I played around with my yozuri and my spook and had no problems hooking into something. With all the excitement I think Robins leg felt frisky and let itself get hooked by his spook... 2 nasty hooks past the barb in his thigh.... I'll let the pictures do it's job. Pictures in 5 minutes


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

WARNING THESE PICTURES ARE NOT FOR THE WEAK OF STOMACH.

BE FORE WARNED


----------



## MrFish (Aug 21, 2009)

Nice report. Ouch!! At least it wasn't much higher though.


----------



## sureicanfish (Sep 30, 2007)

awesome fish guys! nice hook-up robin! years ago my lil brother caught me behind the ear the same way with a rattle-trap, it was zero fun!


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Good job dude wish I wasent about to baby or I would have been there for sure! Robins a badass so I'm sure he's fine and beside it's jut another way for robin to pick up chicks lol

Chase


----------



## Razzorduck (Oct 22, 2007)

Barbless man, go barbless. I have been to the clinic for the last time to get a hook cut out.
Nice report and good to see the reds on fire.


----------



## Bluesbreaker (Apr 28, 2009)

Nice job!...on the fish. Bummer on the leg. Looks like it was a blast other than the leg.


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

hehe yeh i told Robin that the Ladies love Scars... With one that low who knows what kinda stories you can make up! 

Redalert: So when is RedAlert Jr due? we need you back on the water to help with population control.

Ive never, knock on wood, been hooked past the barb before. I usually dont use trebels but most of my lures use them. The actual story as told by Robin is that he was reeling in a MASSIVE Tarpon and it spit the hook back at him with such force that it embedded itself in his upper thigh. And by massive tarpon i mean ladyfish.


----------



## Ardiemus (Oct 12, 2010)

NIce work...MPS....maybe I can meet you out there something this week early for a repeat!


-Jonathan


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

That would be awesome! If It weren't for me being in Orlando for vacay starting tues... Will be gone for a week. But you bet your ass ima fish when down there! Well have to get up on a weekend as I'm always off on Sunday's


----------



## Redalert08 (May 30, 2011)

Well looks like within the week probably and I'm going nuts not being able to fish guess having him another excuse to buy another hobie(tandom) this time  can't wait to get back at it again and as soon as I can start again I'll be starting a tournament series leading up to the big one in may so can't wait to get all this started!

Chase


----------



## bbarton13 (May 4, 2009)

oh thats sucks robin, nice reds though good work!


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

OH and I'd like to note that all fish hooked, none were under slot.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

MrFish said:


> Nice report. Ouch!! At least it wasn't much higher though.


That's what the nurse said...............................


----------



## MrPhoShiz (Sep 22, 2010)

Haha speak of the devil. How many stitches did you end up with? More importantly did you get the nurses number so she can check out that scar later...


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

Nice report,Tien.Great pictures,even of the big one I loaned you....................LOL

Robin


----------



## chaps (Aug 31, 2009)

Awesome job guys. We should of joined you all. Jdkingfisher and I wrestled a few specks, small reds and ladfish this morning up near the pass. The bite was slow for us. However, we did see quite a few manatee that made our morning. I'm sure jd will post some video as I will.





Redalert08 said:


> Good job dude wish I wasent about to baby or I would have been there for sure! Robins a badass so I'm sure he's fine and beside it's jut another way for robin to pick up chicks lol
> 
> Chase


Ha ha, don't let your wife read this.


----------



## Robin (Mar 22, 2011)

MrPhoShiz said:


> Haha speak of the devil. How many stitches did you end up with? More importantly did you get the nurses number so she can check out that scar later...


No stitches,the PA pulled the hook through and cut it off.Cute nurse though,and she fishes.Married..................Damnit !!!!


----------



## PAWGhunter (Feb 3, 2010)

Nice job guys! I've never gone to the hump, guess I need to!


----------



## BlackJeep (Jun 13, 2010)

Nice job guys... except for that leg/spook hookup.


----------



## Wilbur (Jan 17, 2011)

Ouch!! Great fishing though. I've gotta try 3 Mile. That looks fun. Might have to crimp the barbs first Ardemus, I might be able to go one night this week.


----------

